# Grandmaster Chong Sung Kim /Jang Mu Won - Hapkido



## Doomx2001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Jang Mu Won Hapkido or Grandmaster Chong Sung Kim? I'm interested in hearing your all's views on Jang Mu Won Hapkido.


*Also what is Grandmaster Chong Sung Kim lineage?*
I can't find anything on the website to give more info.Jang Mu Won Hapkido


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you.  Hopefully someone can.


----------



## iron_ox (Aug 26, 2011)

Doomx2001 said:


> Has anyone heard of Jang Mu Won Hapkido or Grandmaster Chong Sung Kim? I'm interested in hearing your all's views on Jang Mu Won Hapkido.
> 
> 
> *Also what is Grandmaster Chong Sung Kim lineage?*
> I can't find anything on the website to give more info.Jang Mu Won Hapkido



Hello all,

Yes, he passed on 06-10-09.  He was 78.  He was an early student of Ji Han Jae and taught an early variant of Ji's Material.


----------



## musashi036 (May 16, 2012)

Hi, I just came across this posting.  I knew Grand Master Kim very well.  I was his 2nd degree black belt and studio manager of his Alhambra HQ and South Pasadena schools from 1994-1999.

I respectfully disagree with Mr. Sogor's assertions that he was an early student of Ji's; however, he did train with him (they trained together) but he was a direct student of Grand Master Choi.  

If you're still interested in knowing more about Jang Mu Hapkido, please let me know.


----------



## iron_ox (May 16, 2012)

musashi036 said:


> Hi, I just came across this posting.  I knew Grand Master Kim very well.  I was his 2nd degree black belt and studio manager of his Alhambra HQ and South Pasadena schools from 1994-1999.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with Mr. Sogor's assertions that he was an early student of Ji's; however, he did train with him (they trained together) but he was a direct student of Grand Master Choi.
> 
> If you're still interested in knowing more about Jang Mu Hapkido, please let me know.



Hello,

Born and raised in Seoul, while he could have attended some seminars done there with Choi Dojunim, unless he moved to Daegu, he was a student of Ji Han Jae, or another one of the early students that set up in Seoul.  

Choi Dojunim lived his entire life after his return from Japan living in Daegu, he never lived in Seoul or had a dojang there.

Are you aware of who issued his 9th degree black belt?


----------



## musashi036 (May 16, 2012)

Hi Kevin,

Thank you for your repsonse.  I am aware of everything that you mentioned.  Let me preface my following comments with this: Grand Master Kim had to reason to lie to me or anyone else.  Now, what I'm about to recall was said to me in the mid-1990's as we drove to Corona, CA.

Master Choi was not nearby Master Kim, so Master Kim traveled to him and trained.  I concede that it was not every single day.  He is certified by Choi.  And, I do know where his 9th is from. He is certified by Ji but that certificate was given to not just Kim but to another Master as well, which I will not name publicly, but I will be more than happy to share with you in private correspondence.  But, it was a time when he and the other well-established Master first came to the country and Ji had started his organization and talked to them about letting him certify them to establish some sort of legitimacy in this country while having some type of organization so they did.  Bascially to support one another while in a foreign country that they were not familiar with.

Now, about his lineage, this has been well researched by other third parties and have verified his validity including, but not limited to, the Executive Editor of Black Belt Magazine.  Grand Master Hwang In-shik acknowledges Master Kim as one of his seniors as well.

Other than that, I think this is just going to be about a matter of semantics but I would rather be more productive.

Please email me at Musashi036@msn.com.  Kevin, I feel that there is much more I can also learn from you so I would like to exchange correspondence on a more personal level.

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 17, 2012)

musashi036 said:


> Hi, I just came across this posting.  I knew Grand Master Kim very well.  I was his 2nd degree black belt and studio manager of his Alhambra HQ and South Pasadena schools from 1994-1999.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with Mr. Sogor's assertions that he was an early student of Ji's; however, he did train with him (they trained together) but he was a direct student of Grand Master Choi.
> 
> If you're still interested in knowing more about Jang Mu Hapkido, please let me know.




Thank you for extending the offer. I would like to hear more about his training with GM Choi, and training along side GM Jae. As well as how his Hapkido style differs from others. I ask that not to start an argument, but rather I'm just curious. Some of the videos clips I've seen look interesting.


----------



## Gaprygap (Jul 4, 2015)

I studied under Grandmaster Kim from 1988 until his passing and he was not a student of ji. As a matter of fact him and ji did not get along. I have many pictures of my master with choi. He was one of Choi's senior students along side bong soo Han and Ji Han Jea. if you google pictures of choi you will see grandmaster kim in all of them and since they have been posted from the Ji side he is marked as unknown.  He traveled several times back to Korea in the 80's with bong soo Han to be certified by Choi.


----------

